# Disconnect wifi card inside tivo roamio? reduce power consumption?



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

had my roamio plus opened up for an upgrade and wondered if I can disconnect the wifi card/adaptor inside the roamio since I only use ethernet.

Is it a separate card that can be 'unplugged' from the motherboard - and I assume would result in slightly lower poer consumption - vs. wifi always scanning, etc.?

I did remove the wifi card in my OTA - it was a much smaller device, not sure how much power if any it or the one in my roamio plus is using.

the one in my roamio plus - has the two antenna wires connected with tiny coax plugins - and the 'board' has two screws and a plastic rivet type connector - but it's not clear if it can be unplugged - and whether it does anything else that I need.

thanks for any thoughts.


----------

